# Freaking out!



## peanut (Jan 26, 2009)

We're going to Spain this summer to check it out and decide if we'll move or not.
As the date is getting nearer I'm starting to freak out. We haven't decided on an area yet.
From my research so far most expats are in the south,where the weather is hot (how hot are we talking about),rentals and buying a house is cheaper.
I have an uncle who lives around Madrid,we'll start from there. 
We'll probably check out more than one area. Is it possible to rent something on a weekly basis? Something with basic furniture?
We'll be checking out some houses too,but we don't have the cash to buy something right away. We decided to sell after the checking.
I'll have a lot of questions from now on,just let me get over the freaking out stage and I'll have more order in my thoughts.
We have medical insurance in Romania.Can we use it for emergencies? I might take our four-year-old with us and I want to be on the safe side.
Thank you.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

First of all why are you freaking out? You're going to have a look! Its no big deal.

In the south its hot, very hot. Yesterday it read about 35c and it will get hotter thru til September now. In the winter its wet and windy! But Madrid is hot in the summer too - thats part of Spains appeal!

Renting on a weekly basis can be done but it'll be a holiday let type thing and that is horrendously expensive - you could be looking at 800€ a week ????

Your romanian health insurance should cover you as Romania is a member of the EU - I'm assuming that you'll get reciprocal emergency cover?!

So relax, make a list of all the things you need to find out during your visit and enjoy the trip

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> Your romanian health insurance should cover you as Romania is a member of the EU - I'm assuming that you'll get reciprocal emergency cover?!
> 
> So relax, make a list of all the things you need to find out during your visit and enjoy the trip
> 
> Jo xxx


I think you need a card, like the EHIC card, to qualify. I'm not even covered by Spanish Health when I go to the UK!

In Spain the card is going to be issued by the UK now, IN Romainia, I have no idea


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> I think you need a card, like the EHIC card, to qualify. I'm not even covered by Spanish Health when I go to the UK!
> 
> In Spain the card is going to be issued by the UK now, IN Romainia, I have no idea



I wasnt too sure on that. The UK is the softest of all the EU countries, I dont know how the others are. So you need to check that out 

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> I think you need a card, like the EHIC card, to qualify. I'm not even covered by Spanish Health when I go to the UK!
> 
> In Spain the card is going to be issued by the UK now, IN Romainia, I have no idea


I think that from May 1st it's the responsibility of your own country to issue you with ehic cards, for those living in other countries.


----------



## peanut (Jan 26, 2009)

So it hot pretty much everywhere.
What other choices we have in term of accomodation?
Transportation is something else I wanted to ask about. Does Spain have a number of train trips in a specified amount of time?
Do I need to apply for a residency card if we decide to stay? My husband is Iranian and has Romanian residency. I guess the paper work involved for him is extra. I phoned the Spanish embassy here and I was told that he has the same rights. Is there a website where I can check the info?


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

We look after a couple of rental properties that are for holiday let. (both are fully furnished)They are both well priced. One is 225 euros a week and the other 400 euros a week. I am sure if you wanted either for a few weeks the owners would give you a discount. One is in Seville province the other in Malaga province. As for health care I don't know anything about it!!


----------



## peanut (Jan 26, 2009)

Cazzy said:


> We look after a couple of rental properties that are for holiday let. (both are fully furnished)They are both well priced. One is 225 euros a week and the other 400 euros a week. I am sure if you wanted either for a few weeks the owners would give you a discount. One is in Seville province the other in Malaga province. As for health care I don't know anything about it!!


Thank you.I'll keep that in mind if we're in that area. I know you've got some houses as well,so I'll let you know if you go your way.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> I think that from May 1st it's the responsibility of your own country to issue you with ehic cards, for those living in other countries.


That is indeed the case but I think it will be sent only to those who have 'left' the NHS for one of the Spanish regional health systems.
I was given a Spanish EHIC when I got my green health card but I think it's now expired.
But I do not for one moment doubt that I will receive any medical treatment necessary when I am travelling in various European EU states, or, for that matter, when I am in Canada.


----------

